# marshin's BIGBODY



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305

He dose his owen work himself......Ill post more pic's later


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## 86 Limited

i wish i knew how to glass  

very nice


----------



## 63 Pimpala

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

bad ass


----------



## jonjay206

very nice,, I like that steering wheel too....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty

hey 305 hopper... if you want some stuff done to your whip, I'm right in the broward area, I'll come through and do some work on your whip 

I haven't met anyone in person off this site YET so you would be the first person since I've been on here (6 years and counting)


----------



## gizmo1

pretty cool shit....


----------



## Arhythmic

Not exactly my style, but the craftsmanship is absolutely amazing!!!
:thumbsup: Top notch work all over the place!..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 30 2009, 05:04 PM~13433644
> *hey 305 hopper... if you want some stuff done to your whip, I'm right in the broward area, I'll come through and do some work on your whip
> 
> I haven't met anyone in person off this site YET so you would be the first person since I've been on here (6 years and counting)
> *


Thankz homie....


----------



## 63 Pimpala

very nice


----------



## 67juiced

Saw this in Tampa last year......Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

Thanks for all the props.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## ILUVMY82

WATS THE STEERING WHEEL MADE OF PLASTIC???? SHOW MORE PICS OF THE WHEEL


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 3 2009, 04:24 AM~13472971
> *WATS THE STEERING WHEEL MADE OF PLASTIC???? SHOW MORE PICS OF THE WHEEL
> *


I got one some were on my computer ill post it


----------



## Martian

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 4 2009, 10:07 AM~13481782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82

THAT SHIT IS DOPE AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## unodelosronkones

Dam where can you get a steering wheel like that :0


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 5 2009, 07:38 PM~13490404
> *THAT SHIT IS DOPE AS FUCK  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks.....


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Apr 5 2009, 08:42 PM~13490904
> *Dam where can you get a steering wheel like that  :0
> *


We use to make them.....


----------



## unodelosronkones

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2009, 07:29 PM~13491383
> *We use to make them.....
> *


  sweet ride by the way


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Apr 6 2009, 06:17 PM~13499295
> * sweet ride by the way
> *


Thanks....


----------



## janglelang

bro. im speachless!!!!!! thats som amazing work.... what you charge to fiberglass a dash and a rear decc for a cutlass


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Apr 6 2009, 09:49 PM~13501772
> *bro. im speachless!!!!!! thats som amazing work.... what you charge to fiberglass a dash and a rear decc for a cutlass
> *


sorry I don't do it for a business.. just a hobby


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 7 2009, 04:42 PM~13508537
> *sorry I don't do it for a business.. just a hobby
> *


you should!!! thats some good ass work :biggrin:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by panky_@Apr 7 2009, 03:44 PM~13508560
> *you should!!! thats some good ass work  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks....


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 7 2009, 01:42 PM~13508537
> *sorry I don't do it for a business.. just a hobby
> *


GREAT WORK BRO!! :thumbsup: 
WELL SINCE YOU DONT DO IT FOR MONEY JUST A HOBBIE HOOK IT UP :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## panky

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 7 2009, 04:48 PM~13508609
> *Thanks....
> *


no problem i call it like i see it... man the mofo is dope.....ive been looking at it off and on all day


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 7 2009, 05:01 PM~13509450
> *GREAT WORK BRO!! :thumbsup:
> WELL SINCE YOU DONT DO IT FOR MONEY JUST A HOBBIE HOOK IT UP  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


uhhh no... :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420

Man that whole fockin car :worship: :worship: :worship: VERY VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 8 2009, 02:19 PM~13518517
> *Man that whole fockin car :worship: :worship: :worship: VERY VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD

SHITS TIGHT BRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martian

the new top.....


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Martian_@May 9 2009, 07:05 AM~13834867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new top.....
> *


Pics don't do your ride justice....seen it last summer at the BLVD ACES pic nic. The Work is super clean.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 11 2009, 04:01 PM~13853723
> *Pics don't do your ride justice....seen it last summer at the BLVD ACES pic nic. The Work is super clean.
> *


Thanks....


----------



## K I N G

nice work bro !!!!


----------



## Martian

.....JUST SOME RANDOM PICS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

nice


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2009, 01:11 PM~13978576
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 5 2009, 09:29 PM~13491383
> *We use to make them.....
> *


For real Hey How much u charge to make me a steering wheel like that or different bro


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by 81 Cutlass Supreme_@May 26 2009, 09:52 AM~13999275
> *For real Hey How much u charge to make me a steering wheel like that or different bro
> *


call Jim at 954-593-3563 he owns the shop...


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

Thanks lots bro...called him already...  .......
o by the way ur car ................speeechless and breathless bro..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

*ANY PIC'S OF THE TRUNK BUILD UP ???*


----------



## Martian

I'm missing a few steps, but you should get the idea......













































































































:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

fukn gangsta!!!!!!!


----------



## bung

love the new top. remeber seeing this a while back at the ihop on hallendale beach blvd. only gotten better


----------



## QBKS

yooo! son that shit is ill! I need a caddy...


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14086774
> *love the new top. remeber seeing this a while back at the ihop on hallendale beach blvd. only gotten better
> *


Thanks....


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Jun 3 2009, 08:16 PM~14086941
> *yooo! son that shit is ill! I need a caddy...
> *


its for sale.... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480103


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Mar 31 2009, 10:10 PM~13448462
> *Not exactly my style, but the craftsmanship is absolutely amazing!!!
> :thumbsup: Top notch work all over the place!..
> *


CLEAN ASS CAR HOMIE, GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE.


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14087574
> *its for sale.... :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480103
> *


wow i'm not even gonna pretend like I can afford this car now. but why would u sell such an amazing piece of work??


----------



## Martian

:biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal

what size are them subs in the rear deck ?


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 15 2009, 08:24 PM~14199711
> *what size are them subs in the rear deck ?
> *


12's


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 17 2009, 05:02 PM~14219979
> *12's
> *




thats crazy......I am trying to find a spot for one 12" in my caddy.


I looked under the deck in the trunk......and there is a bunch of shit in the way.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 17 2009, 06:50 PM~14221053
> *thats crazy......I am trying to find a spot for one 12" in my caddy.
> I looked under the deck in the trunk......and there is a bunch of shit in the way.
> *


plazma cut it all out and add hatchback shocks to the hinges..... :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jun 18 2009, 02:51 PM~14229436
> *plazma cut it all out and add hatchback shocks to the hinges..... :biggrin:
> *




thats whats up homie


----------



## Martian

*T T T* :biggrin:


----------



## Martian




----------



## Airborne

Best rear deck install I can remember seeing and you are selling the car!


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jul 13 2009, 07:27 PM~14461005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn this car is freakin nice uffin:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 13 2009, 06:49 PM~14461259
> *damn this car is freakin nice uffin:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 13 2009, 06:32 PM~14461053
> *Best rear deck install I can remember seeing and you are selling the car!
> *


Thanks... Yea its time for something else... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

When that get's sold, then I know we're out of the reccesion. Last time I check, he want only $10k for all this work?! I hate being poor. :uh:

Correction: Some lucky bastard bought it! :0 I'm still poor?! :angry:


----------



## big C

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CustomMachines

Damn nice! some custom interior right there! love them little details.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Dec 9 2009, 05:51 PM~15927885
> *Damn nice! some custom interior right there! love them little details.
> *


Thanks.....


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

Man that shit shit is hot keep it popn!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Martian

BORED....


----------



## tootall4u401

TTT


----------



## southside64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

looks like alot of time and effort really paid off. sicker than Ebola. also... that steering looks tight, but arnt you worried about it being an impaling hazard? guess that what seatbelts are for. keep up the good work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2010, 06:03 PM~17353949
> *looks like alot of time and effort really paid off. sicker than Ebola. also... that steering looks tight, but arnt you worried about it being an impaling hazard? guess that what seatbelts are for. keep up the good work...  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... as for the wheel... I sat far enough away with the seat belt on. (but it did cross my mind quite a few times)


----------



## *New Movement Md*

MARTAIN.... EXCELENT WORK..... :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's

:thumbsup: VERY NICE and CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

Thanks....


----------



## fullsize67

:thumbsup: thats some clean bad ass work. what you got planned next?


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 12 2010, 03:25 PM~17467072
> *:thumbsup: thats some clean bad ass work. what you got planned next?
> *


Workin on a 64 SS :biggrin:


----------



## tootall4u401

bump


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## jes

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

:machinegun:


----------



## IIMPALAA

uffin:


----------

